# what a way to end the season!!!!



## gasburner70 (Mar 17, 2005)

went out for my last spring hunt of the year and ya the pictures tell how it went.......


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Wow. 

Anyone seriously hurt?


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Decoyer said:


> Wow.
> 
> Anyone seriously hurt?


Ditto

You gotta give us a bit of the story, did you not think it was very deep and just didn't check the depth or what made you try and jump the General Lee over that trench?


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hope everyone is alright! Hate to see something like that happen!


----------



## gasburner70 (Mar 17, 2005)

my brother and i were out scouting for geese around devils lake for one last weekend hunt on friday night and it was just before dark i was doing about 40 came up over a hill and the washout was about 75 yards from the hill and i know it sounds stupid but you could not see it till we were right on top of it no flags by it or anything to mark this particular washout and it was deceaving cause the water was not going over the road, like this washout happened days before , the water was just barely running through the bottom of it i would say the washout was about 5 feet deep and 15 feet long and i ruined my new truck it had a short life 12,000 miles on it. and no neither of use got hurt bad just a few bumps. a bad way to end the spring hunt this pic was taken from about 45 yds from the washout the only reason you can see the hole is because my truck is in it.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Man that sucks! Glad everyone was alright!


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

no dude dont sound stupid from the last pic if your truck right there nobody would be able to pick that out sorry for you luck dude


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

good think it was just the ramps in the back, and not the wheeler


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

That sucks....

glad your ok though.....it could always be worst.


----------



## kat mat (Apr 19, 2009)

Good to see you're ok. Not your fault homey.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Just curious, did the airbags deploy?

Glad y'all are alright!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

If it would have been a Dodge she would have made the gap! :lol:

WOW glad you were ok.

As I looked at the first few pictures I thought you were a Dumb A$$ but after seeing the last picture I think I would have done the same thing. Except I drive 75-90 on gravel so I would have been in alot worse shape.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I saw you guys out there this weekend, That sucks man.


----------



## gasburner70 (Mar 17, 2005)

airbags didnt diploy


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's too bad that wasn't marked. Every washed out road I came across this weekend was and I kept thinking to myself....what if it wasn't.....

Glad everyone was alright.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Glad you guys are ok. I can honestly say I probably would have done the same thing. Especially when you're scouting and watching birds in the air and not keeping a close eye on the road.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Wow... Lucky to get out of it with a (probably) totaled truck. There are plenty of washouts & flooded roads in the Lake Region right now. We get them documented and marked as fast as we find them/they're reported, but there's just no way to get them all...

I've been trying to get the Township to do something with the road I live on for weeks, but no joy. This morning when I went to work, I resorted to driving back & forth across the big ruts in an attempt to knock them down so they aren't tank traps.

I decided to hell with it and bought a 4x4 harrow today so when I get home tonight I'll take care of it myself.

30 yards of torn up road is keeping me from getting to the blacktop with my bike... :eyeroll:


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

glad yer alright...its a shame that it happend to yer truck...if ya dont mind me askin what are ya gona do about it? the front end aint totaled is it?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

bigpipesT said:


> glad yer alright...its a shame that it happend to yer truck...if ya dont mind me askin what are ya gona do about it? the front end aint totaled is it?


Most definatly is.

That motor is $6,500, there is well over $20k in the front end of that truck plus I am guessing he has a bent frame.

If the frame isn't bent, they may put a new front end on it, but I am guessing it isn't. The bags not going off may have kept it from getting totaled.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Im glad everyone is ok. Even when your not hunting snow geese they still manage to screw you.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow...sorry about the new pickup...id be :******: if that happened to me
Glad everyone was ok


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

That thing is definately totalled. Something like that to the front end of a new truck is wayyyy to much money to fix. Frame is bent, motor mounts and front clip, front suspension probably completely out of wack from rest of frame tweak, tranny may be damaged or atleast mounts are damaged, etc.

Would make ya cringe adding up the different numbers to replace stuff let alone work hours.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Wow- lucky those ramps didn't go through the back window. We ran into a ton of washouts out there this weekend, luckily all were marked.


----------



## gasburner70 (Mar 17, 2005)

I have not found out if they are going to total it out yet but mu guess would be its totaled. there is damage to every panel on the truck from different things that were in the back of it, even the tail gate is damaged and the top of the cab got hit by my handyman jack that was in the back..... scary thing to go through i'll tell you that i keep replaying it and i can't believe how that hole krept up on us .


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

yea i was gona say....looks like its time to send it to its grave....like i said though n everyone else glad yer alright.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

that last pic you put up really puts it into perspective, I know it may of cost you a truck and few bumps and bruises but you may have saved someone else from getting killed in that same trench. glad you guys are ok.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Cowboy was in the office yesterday talking about that tow. He said it's one of the tougher ones he's ever done. Had to lift one end even with the flat bed and winch it on while playing out cable with the wrecker from across the washout to keep it level.

He's pretty much seen it all when it comes to crashes, and was marveling that no one got hurt in it, even the dog in the back seat came out OK!... :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

NDTerminator said:


> Cowboy was in the office yesterday talking about that tow. He said it's one of the tougher ones he's ever done. Had to lift one end even with the flat bed and winch it on while playing out cable with the wrecker from across the washout to keep it level.
> 
> He's pretty much seen it all when it comes to crashes, and was marveling that no one got hurt in it, even the dog in the back seat came out OK!... :beer:


 :eyeroll: You mean you coulden't back the Chevy otta that hole?

:lol:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

wow that sucks. glad your alright


----------



## gasburner70 (Mar 17, 2005)

no dog was in the back seat thank god cause i am speculating it wouldn't have been ok , ya the cowboy guys really know what they are doing nice bunch of guys.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> You mean you coulden't back the Chevy otta that hole?


 I'm surprised it had enough power to get that far into the hole!!!

Seriously though......Glad nobody got hurt!!! Now get out there and get yourself a FORD!!! 8)


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

woodpecker said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > You mean you coulden't back the Chevy otta that hole?
> ...


Lets put a Ford to the test, i know where the washout is!! HA :lol: I would gladly see a ford totaled over a Chevy or GMC.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

lynxx69 said:


> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> > hunt4P&Y said:
> ...


You got a bad attitude Lynx!! :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I had a very close call this past weekend myself. It's amazing how bad the roads are. There were times where I felt like I was driving through a maze. You'd hit a dead end and then have to turn back, go a different way for a few miles only to hit another dead end...

Glad to hear no one was hurt.


----------



## blue geese (Apr 1, 2008)

if it were a ford or dodge it would of hit that colvert and flipped over on its roof and floated down that stream and every one would be happy :lol:


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

blue geese said:


> if it were a ford or dodge it would of hit that colvert and flipped over on its roof and floated down that stream and every one would be happy :lol:


except for who was in it would not be happy, and that would be me...


----------



## gasburner70 (Mar 17, 2005)

its official it is TOTALED pushed the motor into the fire wall and bent the frame...


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Guess thats the bright side of things...you will get a brand new truck and not have to worry about any issues arising from a body shop disassembling and putting back together hundreds of parts.

My buddy got into an accident that crumpled the tailgate, box sides, and bent the frame. The insurance company made him put a used frame under the truck chassis. Can you imagine removing all the parts of a truck and putting it on a new frame? He has had nothing but problems since. :eyeroll:


----------

